# Round 1 / Game 2: Dallas Mavericks @ New Orleans Hornets



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Dallas Mavericks (7) [51-31] @ New Orleans Hornets (2) [56-26] *

Tuesday, April 22 2008 | New Orleans, Louisiana | New Orleans Arena | 7:00 pm ET | 
| *TV*: TNT | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3


*Schedule*

Game 1: @ New Orleans 
Game 2: @ New Orleans
Game 3: @ Dallas
Game 4: @ Dallas
Game 5*: @ New Orleans
Game 6*: @ Dallas
Game 7*: @ New Orleans


*Starting Lineups*





































*Chris Paul - Morris Peterson - Peja Stojakovic - David West - Tyson Chandler*

*vs.*





































*Jason Kidd - Jerry Stackhouse - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*


*Coaches, Benches & IR*









*Byron Scott*



















































*Bonzi Wells - Jannero Pargo - Mike James - Julian Wright - Ryan Bowen - Hilton Armstrong - Melvin Ely*
















*Rasual Butler - Chris Andersen*

*vs.*









*Avery Johnson*



















































*Jason Terry - Brandon Bass - Devean George - Tyronn Lue - Eddie Jones - Malik Allen - Juwan Howard*























*Antoine Wright - Jamaal Magloire - JJ Barea*


Team comparisons
​


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

**** it.
According to Avery Johnson, we've already tried everything against Chris Paul so why even play game 2?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

There is no reason why Peja shouldn't foul out every game defending Howard. Take him in the post or off the dribble. Eat him up.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> There is no reason why Peja shouldn't foul out every game defending Howard. Take him in the post or off the dribble. Eat him up.


EXACTLY what i was thinking in game freakin 1! ffs!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He hasn't done it at all this year so i doubt he will do it in game 2.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Jason Kidd - Jerry Stackhouse - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*

That lineup should win games - I think we need a coach. For a team who's motto is "finish", we tanked in the second half - I think we need a coach.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

xray said:


> *Jason Kidd - Jerry Stackhouse - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*
> 
> That lineup should win games - I think we need a coach. For a team who's motto is "finish", we tanked in the second half - *I think we need a coach.*


Been singing that chorus for a month or so now. I'm starting to load my gun as we speak.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Been singing that chorus for a month or so now. I'm starting to load my gun as we speak.


:boohoo::boohoo::boohoo::boohoo::boohoo::boohoo: :boohoo::boohoo::boohoo::boohoo::boohoo:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tipoff coming up in 40 minutes.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ok so this is our game plan. go inside for the first 3 minutes then jack up shots the next 5... 

2-0 hornets


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

jhos regression is complete


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

terrible game


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I lost interest after 1 1/2 quarters.

You just know Dallas would start jacking up jumpers after jumpers..... Did they?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, I am having a helluva good time in the Playoff Forum bashing AJ....

I still can't believe people pinning everything on Kidd. So much hate for him...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Josh Howard has gone from All-Star to Retard in the matter of 1 season. 

And this just in...... I still hate Avery Johnson and his tiny mustache.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Did you guys hear what AJ tried to do to motivate the team prior to game 2?

He had the coaching staff wear their championship rings that day for practice....

WTF....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm sure Cuban must have liked that.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I'm sure Cuban must have liked that.


When you are a player making millions of dollars, would you REALLY look at a couple rings and say, "ooooh... gotta get me some of dat!"


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> When you are a player making millions of dollars, would you REALLY look at a couple rings and say, "ooooh... gotta get me some of dat!"


Only if the rings have a secret drawer with marijuana in it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Josh Howard has gone from All-Star to Retard in the matter of 1 season.


Probably the worst thing to happen to the Mavs is Josh making the AS roster - now he thinks he's MJ, instead of hustling and scrapping like he did when he broke into the league.


----------

